# Vintage copper lined humidor's



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with these? I have an opportunity to get one for a steal but am very curious how these protect your cigars and or affect flavor?


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Can't add any insight. Few older threads with some replies

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/251058-copper-lined-humi.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-copper-lined-humidor-cabinet-any-advice.html

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Copper lined humidors filled the void for those who wanted to keep their cigars in the best condition possible...they were made in the 50's into the 60's as AC wasn't available for the home like it is now. Storage was either using these or finding a cave somewhere to store your stuff....a constant temp and RH as we all know is what keeps our cigars smoking great. Copper was supposed to protect them and help keep temps at a protective level but in reality they are no better than todays tupperadors as in order to keep the copper humis viable they had to be locked down pretty tight which made them air tight...just like a tupperador. Copper humis didn't have cedar in them so when looking at these antiques it's pretty much nostalgia for the collector to put in their den, library, wherever. At best they are short term humidors that are really a conversation piece but some really look cool. At the right price I'd get one just for display purposes and if it's big enough then Id put a small tupperador inside that was regulated with a Boveda and store some cigars in there. It's like having a great likeness of Marilyn Monroe in wax...she can't do anything but she'd be awfully nice to look at.


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Copper lined humidors filled the void for those who wanted to keep their cigars in the best condition possible...they were made in the 50's into the 60's as AC wasn't available for the home like it is now. Storage was either using these or finding a cave somewhere to store your stuff....a constant temp and RH as we all know is what keeps our cigars smoking great. Copper was supposed to protect them and help keep temps at a protective level but in reality they are no better than todays tupperadors as in order to keep the copper humis viable they had to be locked down pretty tight which made them air tight...just like a tupperador. Copper humis didn't have cedar in them so when looking at these antiques it's pretty much nostalgia for the collector to put in their den, library, wherever. At best they are short term humidors that are really a conversation piece but some really look cool. At the right price I'd get one just for display purposes and if it's big enough then Id put a small tupperador inside that was regulated with a Boveda and store some cigars in there. It's like having a great likeness of Marilyn Monroe in wax...she can't do anything but she'd be awfully nice to look at.


Thanks brothers. Many thanks and I'll keep y'all updated if it makes its way into the house.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Cigary said:


> Copper lined humidors filled the void for those who wanted to keep their cigars in the best condition possible...they were made in the 50's into the 60's as AC wasn't available for the home like it is now. Storage was either using these or finding a cave somewhere to store your stuff....a constant temp and RH as we all know is what keeps our cigars smoking great. Copper was supposed to protect them and help keep temps at a protective level but in reality they are no better than todays tupperadors as in order to keep the copper humis viable they had to be locked down pretty tight which made them air tight...just like a tupperador. Copper humis didn't have cedar in them so when looking at these antiques it's pretty much nostalgia for the collector to put in their den, library, wherever. At best they are short term humidors that are really a conversation piece but some really look cool. At the right price I'd get one just for display purposes and if it's big enough then Id put a small tupperador inside that was regulated with a Boveda and store some cigars in there. It's like having a great likeness of Marilyn Monroe in wax...she can't do anything but she'd be awfully nice to look at.


And that's why I love this place... Great info and write up Gary.

Plus we get to bust your balls for being old enough to live through the transition from caves to copper


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> And that's why I love this place... Great info and write up Gary.
> 
> Plus we get to bust your balls for being old enough to live through the transition from caves to copper


That's almost funny enough to be worth the @ss kickin your gonna get..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> That's almost funny enough to be worth the @ss kickin your gonna get..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If I go missing, at least you'll all know why.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> If I go missing, at least you'll all know why.


I'll send the cadaver dogs and have @Cigary 's cane tested for dna..

Unless he slips me a couple top shelfers.. Then I ain't seen squat..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Copper lined humidors filled the void for those who wanted to keep their cigars in the best condition possible...they were made in the 50's into the 60's as AC wasn't available for the home like it is now. Storage was either using these or finding a cave somewhere to store your stuff....a constant temp and RH as we all know is what keeps our cigars smoking great. Copper was supposed to protect them and help keep temps at a protective level but in reality they are no better than todays tupperadors as in order to keep the copper humis viable they had to be locked down pretty tight which made them air tight...just like a tupperador. Copper humis didn't have cedar in them so when looking at these antiques it's pretty much nostalgia for the collector to put in their den, library, wherever. At best they are short term humidors that are really a conversation piece but some really look cool. At the right price I'd get one just for display purposes and if it's big enough then Id put a small tupperador inside that was regulated with a Boveda and store some cigars in there. It's like having a great likeness of Marilyn Monroe in wax...she can't do anything but she'd be awfully nice to look at.


Well stated.

Copper lined humidors = pre-tupperware tupperdors

The drawback, or course, is the likelihood of condensation on copper walls with elevated RH in cooler temps.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> That's almost funny enough to be worth the @ss kickin your gonna get..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk





SoCal Gunner said:


> If I go missing, at least you'll all know why.


Both you guys......






curmudgeonista said:


> Well stated.
> 
> Copper lined humidors = pre-tupperware tupperdors
> 
> The drawback, or course, is the likelihood of condensation on copper walls with elevated RH in cooler temps.


Yep....there are so many facets of this hobby that is just more than cigars. The History and everything attached to it along with talking with those who lived during those times is something that will die off with the last generation. If we don't at least keep a running history or stories and antiques we'll all be the lesser for it....nothing to hand down to our family and friends....now that's a heartbreaker.


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Both you guys......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the exact reason I like history and trying to do things the way my grandmother's generation did things. Slow it down a bit and pass it along to my daughters.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Copper lined humidors filled the void for those who wanted to keep their cigars in the best condition possible...they were made in the 50's into the 60's as AC wasn't available for the home like it is now. Storage was either using these or finding a cave somewhere to store your stuff....a constant temp and RH as we all know is what keeps our cigars smoking great. Copper was supposed to protect them and help keep temps at a protective level but in reality they are no better than todays tupperadors as in order to keep the copper humis viable they had to be locked down pretty tight which made them air tight...just like a tupperador. Copper humis didn't have cedar in them so when looking at these antiques it's pretty much nostalgia for the collector to put in their den, library, wherever. At best they are short term humidors that are really a conversation piece but some really look cool. At the right price I'd get one just for display purposes and if it's big enough then Id put a small tupperador inside that was regulated with a Boveda and store some cigars in there. It's like having a great likeness of Marilyn Monroe in wax...she can't do anything but she'd be awfully nice to look at.


Any thoughts as to whether positive affects are to be had with regard to beetles? I know copper can be used to discourage the growth of plants and plant roots, not sure if there is any effect on insects.

Seems counterproductive to use copper as a lining for a cigar storage cabinet, since copper would have zero ability to store and regulate RH.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ras_oscar said:


> Any thoughts as to whether positive affects are to be had with regard to beetles? I know copper can be used to discourage the growth of plants and plant roots, not sure if there is any effect on insects.
> 
> Seems counterproductive to use copper as a lining for a cigar storage cabinet, since copper would have zero ability to store and regulate RH.


I truly don't see any benefits to using a Vintage Copper Lined Humidor....it was only used as a means to try and mitigate keeping cigars in better condition and while I've talked with those who had used them....the overall quality of the cigar varied as to location where they were stored. Back in the ole days people/hobbyists used their basements or actually dug holes in the ground deep enough to store because the ground temps are usually stable the deeper you go....think basements.

As far as the copper and moisture content being a catalyst for beetles...again think of over humidification and what can happen when too much moisture meets cigar tobacco. It wasn't an exact science back in the days of Isaac ...when he lit off his camel ( Gen. 24: 64) and who knows how he stored his tobacco :laugh2:

As I suggested before....if you can find a Copper Lined Humidor...and if it doesn't cost an arm and a leg...buy it. They are an item that you'll talk about for years and when guests come to your home they will be astounded as to your knowledge of how they worked....#lifeoftheparty


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> It wasn't an exact science back in the days of Isaac ...when he lit off his camel ( Gen. 24: 64) and who knows how he stored his tobacco :laugh2:


There ya' go re-writing history again. Tobacco is a New World plant. If they were smoking anything in Biblical days, it wasn't cigars. :wink2:

And, it's a well know fact that the Mayans and Aztecs, being pre-Bronze Age peoples, constructed their humidors from stone. You don't honestly believe that bunk about temples, do ya'? Those pyramids of theirs were obviously giant walk-in humidors. And the human sacrifice they're known for was merely what happened to moochers who grabbed a Behike and stubbed it out after a couple of puffs. I mean, they sure didn't invent Te Amo's expecting to smoke any themselves. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> There ya' go re-writing history again. Tobacco is a New World plant. If they were smoking anything in Biblical days, it wasn't cigars. :wink2:
> 
> And, it's a well know fact that the Mayans and Aztecs, being pre-Bronze Age peoples, constructed their humidors from stone. You don't honestly believe that bunk about temples, do ya'? Those pyramids of theirs were obviously giant walk-in humidors. And the human sacrifice they're known for was merely what happened to moochers who grabbed a Behike and stubbed it out after a couple of puffs. I mean, they sure didn't invent Te Amo's expecting to smoke any themselves. :vs_laugh:


Another drunk history story.....gotta love it. Better than destroying statues.:wink2:


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> There ya' go re-writing history again. Tobacco is a New World plant. If they were smoking anything in Biblical days, it wasn't cigars. :wink2:
> 
> And, it's a well know fact that the Mayans and Aztecs, being pre-Bronze Age peoples, constructed their humidors from stone. You don't honestly believe that bunk about temples, do ya'? Those pyramids of theirs were obviously giant walk-in humidors. And the human sacrifice they're known for was merely what happened to moochers who grabbed a Behike and stubbed it out after a couple of puffs. I mean, they sure didn't invent Te Amo's expecting to smoke any themselves. :vs_laugh:


 No No No, the "human sacrifices" were actually torceadors. They were so respected that they were removed from the population and given a large temple in which to live, play and work. Some were virgins. They used their thighs so roll on. Where do you think the original "special sauce" came from ? :vs_cool:


----------

